# No 63 Pat 1903 and 1906 any value?



## sheila (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a clear glass jar that stands about 4 1/2 inches tall and is about 2 7/8 inches across. The top is not threaded. On the bottom (but you have to read down through the jar) is, No. 63 PAT in U.S. Dec. 22, 1903 July 17, 1906. Below that is M   30.  I can't get a photo of the writing. There are no seams on the jar.  
 I also have a fancy little jar with a threaded glass lid. It stands almost 7 inches tall and is about 2 inches across the top. I have photos of it![]  Any value to either of these? Thanks!


----------

